# Mastercraft Engineering Co Model No. 810



## LucknowKen (Jan 11, 2017)

Mastercraft Tools positioning table No 810. It has a hand lever cross feed.
This slide was built in Riverside California.
I have seen some information on the No 800 slide but nothing on the 810.
I can only guess that it is factory original.
I have read that Mastercraft made tables for Atlas and were available in 2005 from Discount tools.









If anyone has any additional info on this this slide please post it.
Thanks for looking.
lk


----------

